# Picture for CD box



## old grumpy (May 6, 2009)

The Brick Wall


----------



## old grumpy (May 6, 2009)

This started as failed picture but remade in Photoshop it could be used in the new context, a part in the CD-box picture.


----------



## old grumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Nowone else making pictures for CD-boxes??


----------

